# My job pricing



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

I work at an auto auction in Cherry Hill, NJ. On average I have about 50 cars parked outside. The lot is a fairly big lot that I've been plowing for free. I plow the lot, then brush off the cars, move them plow where they were and repark them. So far this year we've had 33.3 inches of snow.
What would you guys have charged to do what I've been doing? Minus the moving of the cars.
I'd like to know somewhat of a ballpark estimate on what my boss has been saving not paying for snow removal


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't even take a job like that, as I wouldn't have time to move the cars around. With that being said, without the exact lot size, I have no way to price it. There are a few other factors that we would need to know also. My current rate for commercial lots is $90 an hour. How long does it take you?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd brush the cars off first. Saves you from plowing twice.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

SIXINAROW1;1755878 said:


> I work at an auto auction in Cherry Hill, NJ. On average I have about 50 cars parked outside. The lot is a fairly big lot that I've been plowing for free. I plow the lot, then brush off the cars, move them plow where they were and repark them. So far this year we've had 33.3 inches of snow.
> What would you guys have charged to do what I've been doing? Minus the moving of the cars.
> I'd like to know somewhat of a ballpark estimate on what my boss has been saving not paying for snow removal


One thing that annoys me just about the most is when someone wants me to give them a price with the sole intention to use it to figure out how much they saved by doing it themselves. 

Having said that, if you do want people to give you an answer, you would need to say more than "is a fairly big lot".


----------



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

The lot we get to use holds 161 cars. There is a side lot that holds 35 cars(185x60) for overflow and a customer parking area(130x60). Along with 3 garage doors that need to be plowed(40x60) and our lot that's (320x240). Probably total area is 5 acres??????
I'm just trying to get a quick ballpark price for my own being. Ive worked @ dealerships since 1996 and this is the way I need it done for my piece of mind. Moving the cars is a PITA but its better than having someone slip on the snow that piled up between the cars.
Its not an easy lot to do with cars outside as you have to plow the lanes away from the cars ect. This will be my last year doing this lot as my out of pocket expenses are getting a little high. Fuel damages to my truck ect
To do it right it takes any where from 5 to 8 hours and the lot is pretty much down to wet asphalt


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

SIXINAROW1;1755915 said:


> To do it right it takes any where from 5 to 8 hours and the lot is pretty much down to wet asphalt


Here again, I would charge you $90 an hour. At that rate, you are looking at $450 per event. My guess is that the going rate in your area will be a lot higher. I say this because in NJ, it generally does not snow that much (This year an exception, Lol). With that in mind, the operators in your area will need more cash because of lower volume.

As you have already mentioned, the costs for fuel, breakage and general wear and tear are a factor. The other one is whoever is going to plow it has to be ready and dedicated whether it snows one time or 100 in a season. This person won't really be able to have a job somewhere else, as they certainly cant call off their regular job every time it snows to take care of your lot?

Good luck!


----------



## ddobson (May 8, 2010)

SIXINAROW1;1755915 said:


> The lot we get to use holds 161 cars. There is a side lot that holds 35 cars(185x60) for overflow and a customer parking area(130x60). Along with 3 garage doors that need to be plowed(40x60) and our lot that's (320x240). Probably total area is 5 acres??????
> I'm just trying to get a quick ballpark price for my own being. Ive worked @ dealerships since 1996 and this is the way I need it done for my piece of mind. Moving the cars is a PITA but its better than having someone slip on the snow that piled up between the cars.
> Its not an easy lot to do with cars outside as you have to plow the lanes away from the cars ect. This will be my last year doing this lot as my out of pocket expenses are getting a little high. Fuel damages to *my truck* ect
> To do it right it takes any where from 5 to 8 hours and the lot is pretty much down to wet asphalt


You're using your personal vehicle to do this?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Free?:laughing:


----------



## SIXINAROW1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes I'm am using my personal vehicle for my job. I sold my 93 Cobra to buy this truck and I've spent a lot of money any my time to get it looking the way I expect my vehicles to look(ex detailer)
I was due a raise 2 yrs ago and my boss said he wanted to do something for me and pay my truck payment(as a raise) I said its my vehicle to do as I please. He said absolutely. So I guess he figures it will all be done for free. And he even said he's not paying for snow removal
So far this year I've plowed the lot for free. YES FREE!!!
I've dented my bumper,tore off passenger mirror and dented the truck bed! Let alone the cost of fuel and oil/ fuel filter changes. Which I'm due for! Dang!
I'm done! My Fisher Minute Mount2 plow is for sale or ill just cut it up into scrap. That's how irataed(sp)I am now. Just want to know what it would have cost him this year?
$90 an hour seem good for me for what he gets plus I still work my regular job for him,so snow removal starts before he's even up
Sorry for the rant. I've been up since 11:30pm Tues sweating my next snow fall. Going to be for a cat nap and up at 3:15 to see when I need to start again FOR FREE !!!


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

So when you stop plowing the lot.... your daddy (boss) is going to stop paying for your truck


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Probably should have kept the cobra


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

All the dealers up here use a truck off the lot and have the salesmen do it as far as I know. Not sure why you would use your own fuel and truck to benefit your boss. He's a smart man


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Figure 100 an hour, minimum....150 is better. You are talking a serious commercial enterprise, and such serious services are never cheap.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sorry he's bending you over so hard


----------

